# New girl



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

So I was walkin' through Petsmart and looked at the rats. Then I saw this little girl. She was standing up at the glass trying to get my attention, and I told myself no more rats, even though I knew I had to have her. I asked one of the associates if I could see her, and she acted kind of skittish. The associate told me she bites, which she will only nip on your finger, as if to test you. Anyway, the whole time I was waiting for my bf to say "just get her"(lol), but that never happened. So we left the store. Later I told him how I really wanted her, and he said just go back and get her, but they were already closed.

I went the next day to pick up this little girl, and she was still there.  This time I held her she actually started boggling for me in the store, and was licking my fingers. I just knew she was mine. So here she is...

By the way, I don't have a name yet. Anyone have any suggestions?

That feels goooooodddd....




































As you can see, she's already quite comfortable and happy in her new home. ;D


----------



## userX (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice. One of my girls is a bit of a biter. I've raised her from a baby, she's very outgoing and not shy in the least, but you always have to watch your fingers. 
I bought one of my males from a petstore when he was very young and he's been great. Always been friendlier than any of the others or at least as friendly.

Good luck with her.


----------



## Rodent (Aug 11, 2008)

Call her Bandit. ;D


----------



## mrstwinker (Oct 3, 2008)

I love the blaze! She is very pretty


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

How about name her, Nuzzle.


----------



## spirited_Away (Oct 23, 2008)

You're girl is gorgeous, so cute. Can see why you had to have her. 
I think 'poppy' would suit her.


----------



## naturetable (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh, she's adorable! I think she's a Matilda


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  I ended up naming her Bella.


----------



## Schmea (Sep 21, 2007)

Very cute... your rat has a Harry Potter scar!


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Schmea said:


> Very cute... your rat has a Harry Potter scar!


I was thinking the same thing! 


Very cute girl.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

Don't say that! I hate Harry Potter. Lol.


----------



## cymru_am_byth! (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh my Goodness she's a beauty!!

It's great that she's so comfortable with you already


----------



## Kirst (Jun 8, 2008)

She is beautiful! I would call her Daisy


----------

